# Where's the best place...



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (May 1, 2007)

Looking to SS/Inox Beretta 92. Where's the best place/price to find one?

Thanks so much.......
CT


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

CHICAGO TYPEWRITER said:


> Looking to SS/Inox Beretta 92. Where's the best place/price to find one?
> 
> Thanks so much.......
> CT


I think Bud's has what you're looking for listed ($514.74).

Beretta 92FS INOX 9mm 15RD SS

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/52

Pic

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/52/products_id/30865

Very pretty! Wish I could afford it right now...


----------



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (May 1, 2007)

How do taxes work on out of state transfers? Do you pay both states, states it was bought from or just the state you reside in?


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

CHICAGO TYPEWRITER said:


> How do taxes work on out of state transfers? Do you pay both states, states it was bought from or just the state you reside in?


Not sure, but I BELIEVE you pay the tax for the state where the FFL dealer the gun is transferred to is (your home state). I know it isn't both. It's even possible that you won't be charged tax (the internet is fun that way). I know Bud's doesn't charge tax unless the gun is purchased in the store, so if there is tax, it will be on your end. There is a $25 shipping charge, though.

This isn't from Bud's, but may help explain it.

http://www.gunbroker.com/User/DealerNetwork.asp

FFL Holder Network

The FFL Holder Network is designed to make it easier for a buyer to get in touch with a local FFL holder in his local area that is willing to manage the transfer of the buyer's firearms purchase. The FFL holder will typically charge a nominal fee for providing this service. In addition to the fees listed, the FFL holder may be required by law to collect sales tax, background check fees, or other transfer-related fees.


----------



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (May 1, 2007)

What's a y2 grade from Beretta? Are they returns or just defective?


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

CHICAGO TYPEWRITER said:


> What's a y2 grade from Beretta? Are they returns or just defective?


Y2 Grade:Firearm has been throroughly checked by Beretta factory trained personnel for safety and function. Firearm may
have been previously fired or has more apparent cosmetic flaws. May be missing original accessories.


----------



## CHICAGO TYPEWRITER (May 1, 2007)

Anyone bought a y2 grade? Like it?


----------

